# This offense can't work against big time SEC football !!!!!



## Jody Hawk (Sep 20, 2008)

Y'all believing yet? 


How bout them Jackets with their 2nd string QB !!!!!!!!!!


28-0


----------



## Hunter Blair (Sep 20, 2008)

since when has Miss. St. been considered "big time" as far as SEC teams go??    

I will say that the Jackets do look pretty impressive though....


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 20, 2008)

31-0 Tech against that mighty MSU defense !!!!! 

Blair,
All we've heard is how good that MSU defense is after what they did to Auburn last week. Croom said they've been preparing for Tech since the summer.


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Sep 20, 2008)

How bout your "predictions thread" Jody, according to a couple guys MSU will whoop up on the Jackets They look good thus far


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 20, 2008)

38-0 Jackets !!!!!!!!! 

Man, Shaw looks cool behind center !!!!!!!!! This kid can run this offense.


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 20, 2008)

Yep..it will never work


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 20, 2008)

Touchdown MSU against our walk ons. 

38-7


----------



## RJY66 (Sep 20, 2008)

Don't get too excited now Jody, its just the beginning..... wait till they play a good game...!!!

We actually had a bit of an off day.  I saw the punter a couple of times!  I'll give em a B+ for today's effort.  

The guys are definately picking the system up.  This Shaw kid was born to run PJ's offense.  Everything happens quicker when he is in.   Its a beautiful thing.  

Well, I'm going to finish the game....I'm hoping Tech can hang a fifty cent piece on em.....still got time!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 20, 2008)

I think Jaybo looked more calm and poised than Nesbitt. Kinda wish he was playing last week.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 20, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> I think Jaybo looked more calm and poised than Nesbitt. Kinda wish he was playing last week.



You might better hope Nesbitt ain't a quick healer!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 20, 2008)

No turnovers this week !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rabbit Hunter 101 (Sep 20, 2008)

Jaybo looked great today. He may be a starter before season end and he is a "true" freshman!!


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice game from your boys Jodie.
Isn't it interesting when the SEC teams are playing Arkansas, MSU, or Ol Miss, they are rugged SEC foes. But when a team from another conference puts the smack down on them they are then considered poor teams by SEC faithful.
Teacher


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 20, 2008)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Isn't it interesting when the SEC teams are playing Arkansas, MSU, or Ol Miss, they are rugged SEC foes. But when a team from another conference puts the smack down on them they are then considered poor teams by SEC faithful.



Exactly !!!!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 20, 2008)

Congrats...a good quality win just as B.C. was. Miss. St. is at the very least a decent team.


----------



## garndawg (Sep 22, 2008)

Uh, guys...Don't count your chickens yet...

In case you didn't watch the game, State's defense just up and quit on Croom.  There were some comments made by the HC after the AU game about how the players were screwing up his offense and it was all the players' fault that State was losing ballgames.

Looks like the new DC couldn't handle the damage control.

I suspect we will FINALLY start talking about a coaching change this season.

The wheels have come off...

Mississippi State Football....yes, we know.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 22, 2008)

garndawg said:


> Uh, guys...Don't count your chickens yet...
> 
> In case you didn't watch the game, State's defense just up and quit on Croom.



garndawg,
Croom said himself that other than a few tweaks, Tech didn't do nothing that they hadn't prepared for in practice. He said they simply couldn't stop it.


----------



## garndawg (Sep 22, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> garndawg,
> Croom said himself that other than a few tweaks, Tech didn't do nothing that they hadn't prepared for in practice. He said they simply couldn't stop it.



Yeah, and you're making my point, Jody.

I've still got a pipeline into the locker room at State and the players are grumbling.  A lot.

Seems even the 5th year seniors have come to the realization that Croom isn't what they'd hoped.

You do realize that P. Johnson said in the postgame that they had to dumb down the offense significantly for the freshman QB, right?  And the State defense STILL couldn't stop it?

Why?

Because the players felt like they were going to lose anyway.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 22, 2008)

garndawg said:


> Yeah, and you're making my point, Jody.
> 
> I've still got a pipeline into the locker room at State and the players are grumbling.  A lot.
> 
> ...



garndawg,
No disrespect intended but you ain't gonna convince me that in the first half when State was getting run apart by this offense that they weren't trying. As far as CPJ dumbing down the offense, Shaw has run the triple option since he was six years old in pee wee ball, his daddy was his high school coach and they ran the same system and he's the very first recruit CPJ went after when he got the Tech job. You're trying to tell me that CPJ had to simplify the offense for him? Shaw ran the same formations that Nesbitt runs. Even had a pass play for a touchdown. CPJ praised him for how well he played as a true freshman.  Remember that 4th and 3 play? Instead of kicking the field goal, CPJ went for it. That shows the confidence he has in Jaybo Shaw.


----------



## garndawg (Sep 22, 2008)

Jody,

Not to get into a beat down here, but I'm telling you the defense was done before they stepped on the field.  Our offense giving you the ball again quick just poured salt on it.

As for Shaw, I didn't know all that.  But I DID hear Paul Johnson on the postgame show say that he had to simplify the offense for the freshman.  You can argue with me all you like, but that is what YOUR HEAD COACH said.

Anyhow, GT looked very good Saturday.  I'm only cautioning you to not use MState as a reason for too much optimism.

You've heard all the AU/Georgia/Bama types bragging on the SEC.  Do NOT translate that to me.  I am a MSU fan/alumni^2.  I KNOW my team.  I've watched them for 20 years.   You didn't hear me bragging about "MSU gonna whup etc" before the game now did you?

I am telling all you GaTech types, take it from a fair/foul weather MSU fan.  You played a good game Saturday.  But consider three things before you start making too much noise...

(1) There is much smoke and rumor at MSU about the players loss of respect for their coaching staff.  If true, that WILL affect motivation and performance.  Even at opening kickoff.
(2) State has had ONE season under Croom where we won more than 3 games.  ONE season, last season, where the Defense and Special Teams outscored the Offense in over half the games.
(2) An uninspired offense, ranked 103rd in the NCAA, that also shot itself MULTIPLE times on Saturday still managed 400 yards offense against you.

Like Han Solo said, "Great Shot, Kid.  Now don't get cocky."


----------



## Buzz (Sep 22, 2008)

Your offense managed 400 yards because we played prevent defense for the second half.    We played a REALLY soft zone after the half and consequently you managed a lot of passing yards.   You did have one big run for 71 yards but other that that one run, you only managed 37 more yards of rushing.

MSU isn't a good team, and none of us thought otherwise - but your defense has been strong the last couple of years (it's just your offense).   Still - I doubt there is a fan of ANY SEC team that thought GT would completely shred your running D like they did. 

I don't think any of us are cocky, we're just happy because we're ahead of where we figured we'd be at this point.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 22, 2008)

garndawg said:


> Nope.  Mississippi State has the easiest.  We're the only team that doesn't play GA and FLA.  We do play Tennessee and 'Bama at their house this year, but that's about it.  Egg bowl is at Ole Miss with H. Nutt coaching, and that could spoil things.
> 
> To add to the schedule bit, ALL EIGHT of our SEC opponents will play us before and/or after meeting(s) with Auburn, LSU, Florida, and Georgia.
> 
> ...





Doc_Holliday23 said:


> not to mention you get to lose on the Flats this year...





garndawg said:


> Oh, dang!  That's funny!
> 
> BTW, who's your QB this week?   *Ya'll still planning to run the option?
> 
> ...





garndawg said:


> Could be..
> 
> Although I wouldn't really call it talking trash as much as sticking up for my alma mater.  Still, I'm feeling rather more confident about this season than I have in a long while.
> 
> ...



probably should have taken this bet.  nice excuses Garndawg.

I will agree with you on one thing... MSU is a very poorly coached team.


----------



## Buck (Sep 22, 2008)

Haven't seen a game yet, although things sound as if they are looking up for you guys...  Congrats again on the win!!!


----------



## garndawg (Sep 22, 2008)

Yup, Doc, you're right.  I was a little too into the KoolAid this year.  All that was written before we laid an egg to LaTech in Ruston.  After Week One, I knew...

Preseason, I never expected us to have learned NOTHING on offense and to lose our Defense in the bargain.

I suppose it's the case of your hopes that the sun has come out, just to have your worst fears confirmed.

Over the past two decades, I have found, as a State Football fan, that it's better to get excited BEFORE the competition starts.  Get fired up on rumor and speculation, before the reality on the field shows you the lie.

Three more months to baseball season...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 22, 2008)

garndawg said:


> Yup, Doc, you're right.  I was a little too into the KoolAid this year.  All that was written before we laid an egg to LaTech in Ruston.  After Week One, I knew...
> 
> Preseason, I never expected us to have learned NOTHING on offense and to lose our Defense in the bargain.
> 
> ...



so you think Croom is gone?  Like I said, I agree that team was indeed either very poorly coached or just very undisciplined players.  They had all kinds of stupid penalties, false starts on 3rd and short, etc.  But I also thought their play-calling was pretty bad, especially on the 3rd and goal right before the blocked FG and later on a 4th and short I think where they had a delayed handoff which allowed our d-line to get a lot of penetration and stop the runner for a 3 yard loss.  Didn't make any sense to me.

and also, that 4th-and-3 TD run that Shaw had was the EXACT SAME PLAY they ran the down before.  It was 3rd and 2 and the MSU defense snuffed it out so they lined right back up on 4th-and-3 and ran the same play and took it 25 yards for the score.


----------



## garndawg (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I think he's gone.  He just had his teleconference this morning and basically said he'd reviewed all the tape and it was the players' fault for "making too many mistakes".  Which is the same song-and-dance routine we've heard for four weeks now.

He doesn't intend to change a thing.  Just tells the players they need to get motivated and "try harder"...

After watching them for so long, I really believe it's the playcalling that's doing it all.  Everything else is that snakebit feeling stemming from the other team basically being inside your head all day.  As for the defense, if you'd watched the Auburn-MSU shootout [sarcasm], the defense basically put their soul into that game and still didn't win.  Took all the fire out of them and the coaches didn't put anything in to fill the void with.  Then we go and fumble the ball to ya'll on the first posession and that's the ballgame.  And season...

I wish I was kidding...


----------



## GMARK (Sep 23, 2008)

Tech looks better than most people expected.  Hats off to them for beating an SEC team.

See you Nov 29 in Athens!  The Dawgs will be well prepared with the week off prior to the game.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Grand Slam (Sep 23, 2008)

It can work because Tech is loaded with Cavemen and Human Hammers.


----------



## DDD (Sep 23, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Y'all believing yet?
> 
> 
> How bout them Jackets with their 2nd string QB !!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Jody,

Please do a couple of things.  

Do not refer to Mississippi State as "big time SEC football".

Please take off the yellow tinted glasses.

How quickly you forget you lost to Virginia Tech.

How quicly you forget that your mighty offense has fumbled the ball more times than I can count on two hands.

You have left on the schedule:

Duke
Gardner Webb
Clemson
Virginia
FSU
UNC
Miami 
and 

UGA

The only 2 ranked teams in the ACC is Weak Forest and Clemscum.  And you want your Yellow Jackets to be ranked?

Give me a break.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 23, 2008)

DDD said:


> Jody,
> 
> Please do a couple of things.
> 
> ...



Last I checked, Miss State was in the SEC. Like someone mentioned earlier, kinda funny when the Dawgs beat MSU, they are another rugged foe in another week in the powerful SEC. Let Tech beat them, they're just a pansie who don't belong in the league. Wasn't MSU's defense getting much hype after what they did to Auburn a week earlier?

As far as the fumbles, yes they fumbled against VaTech and it cost us the game. Everyone knew it could get sloppy early. The offense is new, guys are making mistakes adjusting. The offense will get better and better as season progresses. This team is good and they are gonna get better. Face it, nobody not even you knew Tech would run over MSU like they did or that they would be where they are at this point in the season.


----------



## DDD (Sep 23, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Last I checked, Miss State was in the SEC. Like someone mentioned earlier, kinda funny when the Dawgs beat MSU, they are another rugged foe in another week in the powerful SEC. Let Tech beat them, they're just a pansie who don't belong in the league. Wasn't MSU's defense getting much hype after what they did to Auburn a week earlier?
> 
> As far as the fumbles, yes they fumbled against VaTech and it cost us the game. Everyone knew it could get sloppy early. The offense is new, guys are making mistakes adjusting. The offense will get better and better as season progresses. This team is good and they are gonna get better. Face it, nobody not even you knew Tech would run over MSU like they did or that they would be where they are at this point in the season.



Wrong.

Auburn beat up on MSU and I told every Tech fan I am friends with that GT should at least score 21 on MSU.

I put MSU in the book with Kentucky and Vandy.  Yes they are in the SEC but I don't think of them as "Mighty"... 

It's like saying Duke is in the Powerful ACC... everyone laughs.  Same when you refer to MSU as "Mighty"... its a joke.

I like your passion Jody, I have to respect that, but I also realize that GT will just be our boy for the eigth time in a row.  GT fans crack us UGA fans up.  They say they should be ranked, they say they are good, and they act like they could "hang with anyone" just to get taken to the shed 

I mean, there is no reason for Tech not to win it's division... that is how bad the ACC is this year.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 23, 2008)

Y'all couldn't beat us, y'all got Mark Richt. We couldn't beat y'all, we got Paul Johnson. We'll see. Yeah I'm passionate but I'm also realistic. I know we can't hang with Georgia every year. We recruit different players. Tech recruits a true student athlete while Georgia recruits football players. Unlike Chan, I believe CPJ will beat Georgia his share of the times.


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 23, 2008)

DDD said:


> Wrong.
> .
> 
> I put MSU in the book with Kentucky and Vandy.  Yes they are in the SEC but I don't think of them as "Mighty"...
> ...



The same vandy that beat you in 06 and was going to beat you in 07 till they fumbled it away inside the 10 latye in the game?
How bout UT, they usually pound on the doggies, but byu proved that UCLA SUCKED... 

WOfford scored more on south carolina then you did.... ROLL TIDE THIS WEEK


----------



## dixie (Sep 23, 2008)

wait til they play a REALLY tough team, say like Hawaii


----------



## garndawg (Sep 24, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> THAT SOUNDS PATHETIC...If thats true, they are puzzies... give it up



Question for you, Predator, did you actually _go_ to Bama?  If you did, my apologies, if not, read on...

Here's a little history for you, I went to my first MSU game 19 years ago, as a sophomore transfer from UPig, and it's been a "Rockey" road since then. 

On the drive up I-75N from GT Saturday, I had time to reflect on those usually painful decades of being a Dawg fan.

When I got home, I didn't build a bonfire and burn my degrees from MSU.

For practically all of us MSU types, the prowess of MSU athletics wasn't what led us there.  We went for an education.  And, as I often point out to those of other persuasions, if you see someone wearing our Maroon, they likely went to school there.

We don't have "subway alums" like Bama, LSU, Auburn, and many others who have fans who may not have even finished HS. Not outside MS, anyway. 

I like the attitude of our younger generations that are fed up with history, and just want to win.  And to them, I can only say...that's what all of us have always wanted.

We older alumni have just been resigned to accepting what happened, because that's what we always got.

Beaten down, we are.

So, to the newest generation of MSU Alumni and Students...

Lead The Revolution!

To the barricades!

Change with a purpose! 

Good luck with that, BTW. 
--
Mississippi State Football....Yes, we know...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 24, 2008)

garndawg said:


> For practically all of us MSU types, the prowess of MSU athletics wasn't what led us there.  We went for an education.  And, as I often point out to those of other persuasions, if you see someone wearing our Maroon, they likely went to school there.
> 
> We don't have "subway alums" like Bama, LSU, Auburn, and many others who have fans who may not have even finished HS. Not outside MS, anyway.



sounds a lot like GT...


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 24, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Y'all couldn't beat us, y'all got Mark Richt. We couldn't beat y'all, we got Paul Johnson. We'll see. Yeah I'm passionate but I'm also realistic. I know we can't hang with Georgia every year. We recruit different players. Tech recruits a true student athlete while Georgia recruits football players. Unlike Chan, I believe CPJ will beat Georgia his share of the times.




Jody, you are so full of crap your eyes are brown.  If you think everyone of those players at GT met the same requirements as a regular student you are living in dream land....."We recruit student athletes..."  We hear the same old tired line from you bugs every year UGA hands Tech their rear ends like it's some saving grace.....The truth is, Tech can't get the players UGA can.  They might get one every couple of years like Dwyer, but not on a regular basis...Why would you go to play at a school that can't sell out a stadium half the size of UGA's?  More people go to GSU games than Tech games.  Paul Johnson couldn't beat UGA at GSU with better athletes option than he's got now....Will Tech luck up and beat UGA once every 15-20 years?  Probably.

Beating Miss. St. is like bragging about winning the relay at the Special Olympics....Guess what?  You're still retarded.  Stop living in college football dream land.  Miss.  St. is NOT big time SEC football and they surely aren't UGA, FLA, LSU, Auburn, Alabama or UT.  We'll see just how good Tech is in Nov.....

Red


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 24, 2008)

i think tech has beat auburn the last 2 times they played them in recent years


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Jody, you are so full of crap your eyes are brown.  If you think everyone of those players at GT met the same requirements as a regular student you are living in dream land....."We recruit student athletes..."  We hear the same old tired line from you bugs every year UGA hands Tech their rear ends like it's some saving grace.....The truth is, Tech can't get the players UGA can.  They might get one every couple of years like Dwyer, but not on a regular basis...Why would you go to play at a school that can't sell out a stadium half the size of UGA's?  More people go to GSU games than Tech games.  Paul Johnson couldn't beat UGA at GSU with better athletes option than he's got now....Will Tech luck up and beat UGA once every 15-20 years?  Probably.
> 
> Beating Miss. St. is like bragging about winning the relay at the Special Olympics....Guess what?  You're still retarded.  Stop living in college football dream land.  Miss.  St. is NOT big time SEC football and they surely aren't UGA, FLA, LSU, Auburn, Alabama or UT.  We'll see just how good Tech is in Nov.....
> 
> Red



You have completely lost your mind if you think Southern has better athletes than GT.  Give me a break.

GT fans never were the ones claiming Mississippi State was some SEC powerhouse... SEC fans were the only ones talking about how good they were.  All I heard was how MSU had a big, fast defense, if nothing else and that they would shut GT down.  Now everybody is backing off and saying they never were any good since we ran them out of the stadium.  Just have a little consistency, folks.  November 29 can't get here quick enough.


----------



## garndawg (Sep 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> GT fans never were the ones claiming Mississippi State was some SEC powerhouse... SEC fans were the only ones talking about how good they were.



As you so rightly pointed out, Doc, I was among that crowd prior to the season opener.

I didn't have the heart to strut after LaTech...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 24, 2008)

garndawg said:


> As you so rightly pointed out, Doc, I was among that crowd prior to the season opener.
> 
> I didn't have the heart to strut after LaTech...



yeah you've been quiet for a few weeks 

I'm talking about a few others on this board but also a bunch of my friends who all thought, at the very least, GT would have a hard time moving the ball against MSU.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 24, 2008)

43 posts about beating Miss St?


----------



## troutman34 (Sep 24, 2008)

That's impressive Red, coming from a GA fan who doesn't have season tickets.  Thank God for the rest of the GA fans who do spend the $$$ on the program so Red can bash Tech fans.  Don't worry Red will actually one day have a CLUE, MAYBE!  I for one have faith in him.


----------



## garndawg (Sep 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> yeah you've been quiet for a few weeks



Yup.  Can't really root for my alma mater this year.  But at least I have my boyhood team, Arkansas, to root fo....oh, wait...

Nevermind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 24, 2008)

garndawg said:


> Yup.  Can't really root for my alma mater this year.  But at least I have my boyhood team, Arkansas, to root fo....oh, wait...
> 
> Nevermind.




 Seriously though Garndawg,
 I was shocked at the GT/Miss State when i saw it. Croom has (or had) a really good defense but offense was always an issue. The Auburn game the week before at least to me showed the Miss St. defense to be a good one again this year. Total annihilation of the defense by the Ramblin wreck was a surprise. I'll be very interested to see what happens with the GT/ Clemson game.


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> You have completely lost your mind if you think Southern has better athletes than GT.  Give me a break.
> 
> GT fans never were the ones claiming Mississippi State was some SEC powerhouse... SEC fans were the only ones talking about how good they were.  All I heard was how MSU had a big, fast defense, if nothing else and that they would shut GT down.  Now everybody is backing off and saying they never were any good since we ran them out of the stadium.  Just have a little consistency, folks.  November 29 can't get here quick enough.



Adrian Peterson was a better back than Dwyer will be.  We'll see come Nov. 29th.    You never heard me say one time MSU was a top tier team in the SEC.  They aren't.  Jody was the one who started the post with that comment.



troutman34 said:


> That's impressive Red, coming from a GA fan who doesn't have season tickets.  Thank God for the rest of the GA fans who do spend the $$$ on the program so Red can bash Tech fans.  Don't worry Red will actually one day have a CLUE, MAYBE!  I for one have faith in him.



My family has had season tickets for over 30 years....Don't believe me?  Ask Doc.  I watched UGA beat the breaks off Tech more times than not...Tech is not the same caliber team UGA is.  Maybe one day YOU will have a clue.....

Red


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Y'all couldn't beat us, y'all got Mark Richt. We couldn't beat y'all, we got Paul Johnson. We'll see. Yeah I'm passionate but I'm also realistic. I know we can't hang with Georgia every year. We recruit different players. Tech recruits a true student athlete while Georgia recruits football players. Unlike Chan, I believe CPJ will beat Georgia his share of the times.



Ok I have to jump in on this one.  Jody there is no way that you actually believe this.  This is the one Tech argument that makes me crack up laughing but makes me want to put my head through the monitor of my computer at the same time.  Am I really supposed to believe that Josh Nesbitt is or Jonathan Dwyer or Jaybo(Is that eally that kid's name?) Shaw are going to be engineers some day?  Seriously?  Come on man.  Before you and all the other Tech guys jump all over me go back and see a post that I made earlier in this thread.  I said that I do think Tech should be ranked and that I'm impressed with them so far.  Definitely.  You and nearly all of the other Tech fans on this forum are cool guys and represent your team well but please don't try to make this argument that yall's players are a bunch of scholars and "true student athletes" because they play for Tech and our guys are a bunch of dumb football players.  Very few of those guys are in the same programs as the type of Tech student that you are claiming they are.  I know one of yall's ex players personally, Joe Burns, and he is a nice enough guy but if he was a "true student athlete" in the sense that you mean then I'm a left wing liberal yankee who hates hunting and sports of any kind.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 24, 2008)

nobody said they were going to be engineers (although some of them will.)  however, if you think a management degree from GT is the same as a Physical Education degree from UGA you're sadly mistaken.

I don't claim that GT athletes are smarter or anything, all I claim is that GT's curriculum is much narrower and we do not have any of the "basket weaving" or "history of basketball" classes like the larger, liberal arts schools have.  I know because I looked for those classes while I was in school so I could get a breather and they don't exist.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Adrian Peterson was a better back than Dwyer will be.  We'll see come Nov. 29th.    You never heard me say one time MSU was a top tier team in the SEC.  They aren't.  Jody was the one who started the post with that comment.



not a chance on A.P. being better than Dwyer.  AP was a freakin' 6th round pick and I guarantee Dwyer will go higher than that if he stays healthy.

and even if he was a better athlete... he's just one player.

I realize you weren't one of those talking about MSU, but plenty of others were, on this board and elsewhere.  That is who this thread is directed at.  Also, read back, nobody called MSU a "top tier" SEC team.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 24, 2008)

I think the quote was "big time SEC football"... Which MSU isn't. Not taking anything away from GT. They've done as well as could be expected but MSU is a Loooong ways from being the benchmark of "big time SEC football..."


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> nobody said they were going to be engineers (although some of them will.)  however, if you think a management degree from GT is the same as a Physical Education degree from UGA you're sadly mistaken.
> 
> I don't claim that GT athletes are smarter or anything, all I claim is that GT's curriculum is much narrower and we do not have any of the "basket weaving" or "history of basketball" classes like the larger, liberal arts schools have.  I know because I looked for those classes while I was in school so I could get a breather and they don't exist.



I knew you would probably be the first to answer up.  I'm not saying that none of Tech's players are good students and don't take the same tough classes as  say you did while you were in school there.  Not at all.  I also know that yall do have a narrower curriculum like you said.  I just meant that the argument about Tech players being "true student athletes" versus whatever variety some Tech fans might think are found at UGA is bogus for the most part.  Reggie Ball is a great example.  Calvin too I would imagine.  I have said before that Tech is a harder place to recruit than UGA.  Part of that is acedemics.  But Notre Dame has the same issue and I doubt many of those guys are geniuses by any stretch of the imagination.  Hey I'm not denying that we have some guys in basket weaving.  There is an ex UGA player from my home town who was a starter as recently as '05 and his major......Sports Studies.  Whatever that is.  I guess he watched ESPN everyday or something.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Reggie, yes, but Calvin was actually a scholar athlete.  But I recognize what you're saying, still.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 24, 2008)

greene_dawg said:


> I think the quote was "big time SEC football"... Which MSU isn't. Not taking anything away from GT. They've done as well as could be expected but MSU is a Loooong ways from being the benchmark of "big time SEC football..."



once again, before this game I never heard any GT fans calling them "big time" or anything else for that matter.  Did hear plenty of SEC fans saying it, though.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Reggie, yes, but Calvin was actually a scholar athlete.  But I recognize what you're saying, still.



I didn't know that about Calvin.  Well my opinion of him just went up.  I knew he was a pretty soft spoken guy but I didn't know this.  Cool.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 24, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Reggie, yes, but Calvin was actually a scholar athlete. But I recognize what you're saying, still.


 
I'm not getting in all of this but I will say this.. MSU is not a top SEC school and good game GT! I was rooting for ya the entire time! You guys have a lot to look forward to from what I've seen!

Just don't go overboard yet... Yet, is the key word.. I hope you win them all until your last game..


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 24, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> Ok I have to jump in on this one.  Jody there is no way that you actually believe this.  This is the one Tech argument that makes me crack up laughing but makes me want to put my head through the monitor of my computer at the same time.  Am I really supposed to believe that Josh Nesbitt is or Jonathan Dwyer or Jaybo(Is that eally that kid's name?) Shaw are going to be engineers some day?  Seriously?  Come on man.  Before you and all the other Tech guys jump all over me go back and see a post that I made earlier in this thread.  I said that I do think Tech should be ranked and that I'm impressed with them so far.  Definitely.  You and nearly all of the other Tech fans on this forum are cool guys and represent your team well but please don't try to make this argument that yall's players are a bunch of scholars and "true student athletes" because they play for Tech and our guys are a bunch of dumb football players.  Very few of those guys are in the same programs as the type of Tech student that you are claiming they are.  I know one of yall's ex players personally, Joe Burns, and he is a nice enough guy but if he was a "true student athlete" in the sense that you mean then I'm a left wing liberal yankee who hates hunting and sports of any kind.


You know Joe burns? Funny, I played at GT with  Joe Burns. How good do you know him? When did you speak to him last?
I played @ 2 top 25 programs. One was obviously GT, one was a perennial top 25 team as well. I can tell you that not all athletes @ GT are going to be engineers, heck I graduated with a management degree. We have a few guys that they "bet on" and hope will pass. By and large the curriculum is the limiting factor. Compared to schools that offer PE, HOME EC, Sports Studies, Leisure & Recreation studies, etc. GT will always have trouble getting as "dumb" of guys as UGA type schools that offer all those Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- degrees. Another good 1 @ clemson is parks & recreation. Hey, I guess our higher academic standards do cost us the ability to get any old fast jock out there for the most part. 
GT is very different from the other school I played at and was apparent the 1st day I went to class.

So I know guys that played at UGA and other schools, I went to another school, and I went to GT and right or wrong, GT's narrow curriculum does limit the athletes we can recruit. We cant recuit bubba and stick him in a PE major. A lot of our guys have mandatory tutoring after practice until 9-10 at night... after class, weights, practice, and dinner, i can tell you that mandatory physics/calc/fluids/finance/statistics tutoring for 2-3 hours isnt fun


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 24, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> But Notre Dame has the same issue and I doubt many of those guys are geniuses by any stretch of the imagination.  Hey I'm not denying that we have some guys in basket weaving.  There is an ex UGA player from my home town who was a starter as recently as '05 and his major......Sports Studies.  Whatever that is.  I guess he watched ESPN everyday or something.


NOTRE DAME
DUKE
STANFORD
all offer degrees in areas that GT has no programs like education and other "easier" degrees. How do I know? Lets just say that a very close relative went to one of those schools and played football


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 24, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm not getting in all of this but I will say this.. MSU is not a top SEC school and good game GT! I was rooting for ya the entire time! You guys have a lot to look forward to from what I've seen!
> 
> Just don't go overboard yet... Yet, is the key word.. I hope you win them all until your last game..



MSU took number 9 auburn to the wire.... I thought that was  just standard for another week in the "SEC"

UCLA is laffin and so is BYU


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 24, 2008)

When I said student athletes, I didn't mean future astronauts. Tech doesn't offer kids who aren't qualified. That kills Tech in recruiting because alot of the best players aren't qualified. Georgia, on the other hand, will offer a stud blue chipper who isn't qualified and send him off to prep school. How many recruits have we seen them send to Hargrave over the past ten years? 

This whole thread got brought about by some critics who said CPJ couldn't win in a big conference like the SEC. Mississippi State came into this game with what supposively was a great defense, holding #9 Auburn to 3 points the week before. Tech steam rolled them !!!!!! I can't wait until a few years when CPJ shuts up all you critics. This guys a winner, he's won everywhere he's been, he even won 10 games at the Naval Academy one season and he's gonna win at Georgia Tech.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 24, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> You know Joe burns? Funny, I played at GT with  Joe Burns. How good do you know him? When did you speak to him last?
> I played @ 2 top 25 programs. One was obviously GT, one was a perennial top 25 team as well. I can tell you that not all athletes @ GT are going to be engineers, heck I graduated with a management degree. We have a few guys that they "bet on" and hope will pass. By and large the curriculum is the limiting factor. Compared to schools that offer PE, HOME EC, Sports Studies, Leisure & Recreation studies, etc. GT will always have trouble getting as "dumb" of guys as UGA type schools that offer all those Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- degrees. Another good 1 @ clemson is parks & recreation. Hey, I guess our higher academic standards do cost us the ability to get any old fast jock out there for the most part.
> GT is very different from the other school I played at and was apparent the 1st day I went to class.
> 
> So I know guys that played at UGA and other schools, I went to another school, and I went to GT and right or wrong, GT's narrow curriculum does limit the athletes we can recruit. We cant recuit bubba and stick him in a PE major. A lot of our guys have mandatory tutoring after practice until 9-10 at night... after class, weights, practice, and dinner, i can tell you that mandatory physics/calc/fluids/finance/statistics tutoring for 2-3 hours isnt fun



Have you caught your breath yet there George O'Leary?  If I'm so in the wrong and Tech's players are so much smarter than ours then why do you even care?  Yeah I know Joe Burns.  Didn't say we were friends or that we hung out.  Yeah that schedule sounds like a beast but I doubt all of yall's players take classes like that.  Not saying some of Techs players don't take really hard classes and I already said that I admit the curriculum is much narrower and that it's a harder place to recruit.  True enough.  I was just debunking a myth that's popular with some Tech fans about their players all being really smart and ours being really dumb.  I mean when you get right down to it none of that even matters all much as it relates to football I just get tired of hearing that argument trotted out when I don't even believe it. If that sends you into some kind of frenzy and you can't handle somebody not saying how brilliant yall are you need to get a grip.  I didn't insult anybody and didn't call anybody names.  Doc is as big a Tech fan as there is on this forum and he didn't freak out about anything that I had to say.


----------



## RJY66 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Paul Johnson couldn't beat UGA at GSU with better athletes option than he's got now....



I'm a big Eagle fan that bleeds Ga. Southern Blue.  I was at the game when PJ and the Eagles played UGA cheering the Eagles on.  AP was a great back.  Dwyer might be a great back.  Call it familiarity, school loyalty or whatever, I would take AP over Dwyer 6 days a week and twice on Sunday.  The dude was a flat out freak that just fell through the cracks. 

The QB's, slotbacks, and fullbacks at Tech are not any different from what PJ had at Ga. Southern.  Any of the better guys we have historically had at those postitions would do fine for PJ at Tech.  PJ has had faster qb's and slots at GSU than he now does at Tech....believe it or not.  

However, Ga. Southern has NEVER had offensive and defensive lineman of the size and ability that Tech has and can get.  As a 1-aa school, Ga. Southern could recruit skill players for PJ's offense well enough but big AND TALENTED offensive and defensive lineman are so hard to find even for the big guys that such players who can make their grades play BCS ball or else drop all the way to D2.   GEORGIA SOUTHERN IS NOT A D2 SCHOOL.  Division 1-aa operates under the same academic standards as the rest of D-1, so academic casualties from the big schools don't do us any good.  

What is the point of all this on this Dawg dominated board.  Ya'll better be ready for PJ's Jackets.  They ain't gonna be your daddy's Tech team, and they sure as hades ain't gonna be like UGA playing Ga. Southern......don't kid yourself unless you want a really big shock.   If Tech stays healthy, ya'lls game with em at the end of the season is going to be mighty interesting.


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 24, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> I'm a big Eagle fan that bleeds Ga. Southern Blue.  I was at the game when PJ and the Eagles played UGA cheering the Eagles on.  AP was a great back.  Dwyer might be a great back.  Call it familiarity, school loyalty or whatever, I would take AP over Dwyer 6 days a week and twice on Sunday.  The dude was a flat out freak that just fell through the cracks.
> 
> The QB's, slotbacks, and fullbacks at Tech are not any different from what PJ had at Ga. Southern.  Any of the better guys we have historically had at those postitions would do fine for PJ at Tech.  PJ has had faster qb's and slots at GSU than he now does at Tech....believe it or not.
> 
> ...




I am an Eagle fan as well.  That's where I went.  I still think GSU could have beaten Tech in the Peterson days.  The biggest problem with the option is you CAN'T get behind in the game against a team like UGA.  I don't care who you are or what you have.  PJ is a great coach and will win at Tech.  Until I am proven wrong, I don't think this offense will work against the top teams in this country.

Red


----------



## Buzz (Sep 24, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I am an Eagle fan as well.  That's where I went.  I still think GSU could have beaten Tech in the Peterson days.  The biggest problem with the option is you CAN'T get behind in the game against a team like UGA.  I don't care who you are or what you have.  PJ is a great coach and will win at Tech.  Until I am proven wrong, I don't think this offense will work against the top teams in this country.
> 
> Red



You do realize that GT beat UGA 3 of the 4 years Peterson was at GSU correct?


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 24, 2008)

Buzz said:


> You do realize that GT beat UGA 3 of the 4 years Peterson was at GSU correct?



Your point?  Tech wasn't running the option then.  

Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> \The biggest problem with the option is you CAN'T get behind in the game against a team like UGA.



I dont know the actual stats and I dont know where to find them, but I'd be willing to bet that right now GT has more plays of 20+ and 40+ yards than UGA has.

I say that to say that this is a big play offense and I think the potential is certainly there to "come back."  In fact, I'd say that the NCAA rule change about going out of bounds only stopping the clock temporarily just goes to level the field even more.


----------



## Tulip (Sep 25, 2008)

Just to let you guys know a kid from Folkston, D.J. Donley, is transfering to Purdue from GT. He had academic problems and attended summer school but I believe he failed one class. I dont think this would have happened at UGA. UGA bends, no breaks, the rules for their "student athletes"


----------



## Bruz (Sep 25, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> We recruit different players. Tech recruits a true student athlete while Georgia recruits football players.



Jody,

I'm a Dawg/Tech fan. I've been on campus at Tech (Briefly) and on the field (Even more briefly.) The recruits are the same/same......Check to see how many Business Majors are on the team these days. I'm not saying it's wrong ......Just that Tech is trying to compete as well and have relaxed certain standards from years past.

That being said........They are looking very very good with the new system.....I expect THIS years game to be a challenge for Georgia and even more so in the years to come. The 2 games that scare me as a Dawg fan this year are Florida and GT.......IF the kid is running the offense by then which I fully expect him to be.

Great Win........and the kid looked really mature as a Freshmen.

Robert


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> MSU took number 9 auburn to the wire.... I thought that was just standard for another week in the "SEC"
> 
> UCLA is laffin and so is BYU


 

Yeah and Stanford beat USC last year.. Appy over Michigan.. BLAH BLAH BLAH.... If you think GT would beat UGA, Florida, Bama or LSU (top SEC teams) like that then you've lost it.. Sorry not going to happen and you'll see that in November..


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 25, 2008)

Browning,
Y'all sound mighty cocky when you're team struggled to beat a very poor USC team. Come on, Spurrier has opened every offensive job back up after their pitiful performance against Wofford ......................that's right, WOFFORD !!!!! So y'all laid the wood to Arizona State, heck they lost to UNLV the week before. Georgia hasn't played any competition. I'd be willing to bet that UGA couldn't have handed MSU their butts like Tech did this past weekend. Had we played UGA's schedule, we'd be 4-0 right now too.


I'll promise you right now that in alot of these close games like the ones y'all squeaked out of against Conservative Chan, CPJ will swing these games in Tech's favor. This offense will be much better in two months when we face each other and the defense ain't missed a thing without Jon Tenuta. Y'all might very well beat us, you're supposed to beat us, y'all are ranked #3 in the country but I believe I'd wait until my team beats some quality opponent before making such a bold statement. 

I'm telling y'all, this ain't the same ole Tech under CPJ !!!! This guy's gonna be good here.  He believes in his system and has the players believing too. I think it's gonna be a better game than folks believe.


----------



## Buck (Sep 25, 2008)

I watched the replay of the Tech game one day this week.  They looked REALLLLLY good.  So, I wish them well except for that last game in November.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 25, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Browning,
> Y'all sound mighty cocky when you're team struggled to beat a very poor USC team. Come on, Spurrier has opened every offensive job back up after their pitiful performance against Wofford ......................that's right, WOFFORD !!!!! So y'all laid the wood to Arizona State, heck they lost to UNLV the week before. Georgia hasn't played any competition. I'd be willing to bet that UGA couldn't have handed MSU their butts like Tech did this past weekend. Had we played UGA's schedule, we'd be 4-0 right now too.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry Jody.. I'm not drinking the GT koolaid yet... You boys look really good like I've said in many posts. 

I'm sorry, but there is NO WAY GT will do what they did to MSU to LSU, Florida, Bama or Georgia... As far as Georgia.. Man what are you smoking.. I hear this crap from you every year.. Mark Richt has NEVER lost to GT... I think that says alot! You guys don't have the depth or even the players we do.. You are a good team but unpredictable!! If GT turns the ball over against any of the teams I mentioned like you have then you would get KILLED! So how many turnovers does GT have (8 fumbles) ?? Do you not remember the best team you guys have had this decade.. I do.. We SHUT Calvin down to under 30 yards in that game, busted your little bubble and sent to the ACC championship which was the most pathetic championship game that has ever been played.. The ACC didn't even fill half of that stadium.. 

GT is a good team like I've said.. If you keep it up then you will be in the thick of the ACC every season but don't think you are as good as the Elite teams in the SEC.. You guys have a long way to go before that and I'm not taking anything from you guys! Look at my earlier post! 

You talk about SC but I got news for ya.. They would win as many games if not more then you guys in the ACC.. Heck, Vandy could win the ACC championship..

And do you not think our offense will be better in 2 months either??

Our game will be close.. For the most part it is every year... Can you say RIVAL??


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 25, 2008)

Jody Hawk said:


> Browning,
> Y'all sound mighty cocky when you're team struggled to beat a very poor USC team. Come on, Spurrier has opened every offensive job back up after their pitiful performance against Wofford ......................that's right, WOFFORD !!!!! So y'all laid the wood to Arizona State, heck they lost to UNLV the week before. Georgia hasn't played any competition. I'd be willing to bet that UGA couldn't have handed MSU their butts like Tech did this past weekend. Had we played UGA's schedule, we'd be 4-0 right now too.
> 
> 
> ...



Jody, who has Tech played?  Nobody.  Who do they play besides UGA?  Nobody.  So, until Nov. 29th the jury will still be out on how good Tech and their new offense really is.    I'd put my money on USC over Tech all day.  You're right it's not the same Tech.  Maybe the fans should follow suit and find something different than the same old tired lines, "We recruit student athletes", We're smarter than you", "We beat ONE weak SEC so we're  ready for big time football now!", Oh and the best, "We have harder classes and no PE majors", etc...Get a clue Jody.  You're worse than the Big Ten folks on here with the "if this", If that" talk. 

We might have pounded on MSU the way Tech did....We might not have.  One thing we all know is that UGA hasn't had a problem pounding on Tech in the past.

Red


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 25, 2008)

Bruz said:


> Jody,
> 
> The recruits are the same/same......Check to see how many Business Majors are on the team these days. I'm not saying it's wrong ......Just that Tech is trying to compete as well and have relaxed certain standards from years past.
> 
> ...



Im not sure that you know what you are talking about. Care to explain?


----------



## RJY66 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> One thing we all know is that UGA hasn't had a problem pounding on Tech in the past.
> 
> Red



Precisely why Coach Johnson is there.  Don't worry Red, your "old coach" is gonna do you proud!

And all this time I thought you were a UGA alum or something.  Who were you pulling for when Southern played UGA this year?


----------



## feathersnantlers (Sep 25, 2008)

*Just don't buy it yet?*

I am a techie, been one my entire 40 yr.s, and I just dont buy this greatness thing with this offense. 

I've burned too many times with Curry, Lewis, O'leary, Gailey, and the list goes on.

Give me 2-3 good solid years and I'll start believing again.


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 25, 2008)

burned by OLEARY? like beating UGA 3 in a row? huh


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 25, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> Precisely why Coach Johnson is there.  Don't worry Red, your "old coach" is gonna do you proud!
> 
> And all this time I thought you were a UGA alum or something.  Who were you pulling for when Southern played UGA this year?




Both teams.  I'm on the Alumni board at GSU.  Chris Hatcher will do awesome things at Southern and he is one heck of a guy.  I grew up a Dawg, but UGA didn't have a men's soccer program.  GSU offered me a scholarship so I went there.  

I think PJ will do great things at Tech, but UGA will continue to win most of the games in the rivalry.  The biggest problem with the option is you absoutely cannot get behind by a significant amount of points.  If you get behind 10-15 points it is very hard to catch back up. 

Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 25, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> Because of the narrow curriculum, there are not many easy classes, certainly not enough to eek through 4-5 years.



this is the real issue.  its not like you can be a management major and take your minimum mgmt classes and then fill the schedule with the easy stuff.  if you want to take "easy" electives, then you try your hardest to get into an LCC (language, communication... basically literature) or a HTS (history, technology, and society) class.  I even made a freakin' C in Health.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I think PJ will do great things at Tech, but UGA will continue to win most of the games in the rivalry.  The biggest problem with the option is you absoutely cannot get behind by a significant amount of points.  If you get behind 10-15 points it is very hard to catch back up.
> 
> Red



I posted something a bit ago about big plays...  whatd'ya think?


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 25, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I posted something a bit ago about big plays...  whatd'ya think?




Send me a link....

Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 25, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I dont know the actual stats and I dont know where to find them, but I'd be willing to bet that right now GT has more plays of 20+ and 40+ yards than UGA has.
> 
> I say that to say that this is a big play offense and I think the potential is certainly there to "come back."  In fact, I'd say that the NCAA rule change about going out of bounds only stopping the clock temporarily just goes to level the field even more.



dis da one I's talkin' bout.

of course, we really dont know for sure because we havent been behind yet.


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 25, 2008)

But you can't count on big plays....you might get one, you might not.  

Red


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> But you can't count on big plays....you might get one, you might not.
> 
> Red



yeah, but that goes for every team...


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 25, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> its funny reading comments from people like you that assume they know so much but in reality havent been in the arena and when challenged get defensive and resort to name calling. If you dont know Joe Burns well, what relevance did he have to the post? What were you insinuating. George O'Leary, yep best UGA 3 straight and had he stayed, you wouldnt have 7 in a row on us and i think you would agree chan was UGA's best friend, oh and reggie ball.
> 
> THe main problem with your post is you say that not all tech players take hard classes yet we have a narrow curriculum. What you fail to understand is you cant have one without the other.
> 
> ...



I agree with the essence of your post.  We are basically saying the same thing.  The joe Burns reference was to illustrate that not all Tech players are future engineers as SOME Techfans would suggest.  Nothing against him.  The George O'Leary comment was nothing more than a joke.  He was just the first name that I thought of.  I dissagree.  I didn't call you names, I didn't insult you, and there were no -Edited To Remove Profanity-'s in my post.  You got all hot under the collar or seemed to over a post that wasn't even insulting or inflamatory.  I really don't care what you find funny.  I find it hilarious that you puff up and do a bunch of big talk about me "not ever having been tested" and never having "stepped into the arena" whatever that means in your mind.  You don't have a clue what you're talking about and you don't know the first thing about being "tested" if playing college football is your measuring stick.  That's a joke to me.  Are you talking about the fact that you played college football?  Hey that's good man but you are the one who has know clue what he's talking about or who he's talking to.  I promise you that I have been tested in a much tougher and much hotter "arena" than college football or any sport.  That makes me laugh.  You might want to consider that there are those who have done things a little more serious.  Don't waste tough guy talk on me because I'm not impressed mostly due to the fact that what you don't know what you're talking about and if I explained it to you you probably still wouldn't get it.  All of this because I dared to suggest that not all Tech players are scholars and not all UGA players are idiots.  Good Lord.  That's cool though I'm done here.


----------



## RJY66 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Both teams.  I'm on the Alumni board at GSU.  Chris Hatcher will do awesome things at Southern and he is one heck of a guy.
> Red



I hope you are right about that partner.  I see a lot of good things from Hatcher as far as recruiting and team discipline go.  However, that bubble screen offense about makes my head explode.  I hate it.  We got beat by freakin ELON at home last week because we could not run the football.  I do realize that any offense ran by freshman and poorly executed can look bad.  I also realize that Hatch inherited a lot of problems not of his making.  I have to have patience.  

Watching Tech run our offense with our coaches is kind of bittersweet.  I wish those guys all the success in the world.  Coach Johnson did more for GSU athletics than anyone else besides Erk, and he probably helped Erk more than we know.  Coach Sewak served for many years as an assistant and head coach.  Giff Smith is a former player and assistant coach.  At the same time it is kind of like watching a good friend marry a really hot girl you used to date.  You hope they find happiness but at the same time you wonder what the heck went wrong!


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 25, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> I agree with the essence of your post.  We are basically saying the same thing.  The joe Burns reference was to illustrate that not all Tech players are future engineers as SOME Techfans would suggest.  Nothing against him.  The George O'Leary comment was nothing more than a joke.  He was just the first name that I thought of.  I dissagree.  I didn't call you names, I didn't insult you, and there were no -Edited To Remove Profanity-'s in my post.  You got all hot under the collar or seemed to over a post that wasn't even insulting or inflamatory.  I really don't care what you find funny.  I find it hilarious that you puff up and do a bunch of big talk about me "not ever having been tested" and never having "stepped into the arena" whatever that means in your mind.  You don't have a clue what you're talking about and you don't know the first thing about being "tested" if playing college football is your measuring stick.  That's a joke to me.  Are you talking about the fact that you played college football?  Hey that's good man but you are the one who has know clue what he's talking about or who he's talking to.  I promise you that I have been tested in a much tougher and much hotter "arena" than college football or any sport.  That makes me laugh.  You might want to consider that there are those who have done things a little more serious.  Don't waste tough guy talk on me because I'm not impressed mostly due to the fact that what you don't know what you're talking about and if I explained it to you you probably still wouldn't get it.  All of this because I dared to suggest that not all Tech players are scholars and not all UGA players are idiots.  Good Lord.  That's cool though I'm done here.



The "arena" reference was simply a way of asking if you had played division 1 college football. I am in no way saying that is the toughest thing in the world or makes me more of a man than anyone else.
It also was referencing the fact that you didnt go to TEch. 

I cant find where i said you werent tested?


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 25, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> You don't have a clue what you're talking about



If you say so


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 25, 2008)

Browning Slayer said:


> I'm sorry, but there is NO WAY GT will do what they did to MSU to LSU, Florida, Bama or Georgia... As far as Georgia.. Man what are you smoking.. I hear this crap from you every year..



When have I said that Tech could beat any of these teams even Georgia like they did Mississippi State? I was making a point that you seemed so sure of this win before the game is even played. And just who has Georgia played that's made you so confident? Several games as of late have been very close and Tech could have easily won these games. I'm just saying that anyone who says this is a sure win for Georgia is stupid.  Let em settle it on the field.


And as far as the fans go. I always get a kick at how y'all bring this up. Who gives a rat's tail about the fans? No doubt Georgia has way more support than Tech. I tune in to watch football not to see how many fans I can count in the stands.


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 25, 2008)

South GA Dawg said:


> You might want to consider that there are those who have done things a little more serious.  Don't waste tough guy talk on me because I'm not impressed mostly due to the fact that what you don't know what you're talking about and if I explained it to you you probably still wouldn't get it.



THis is a Sports talk board correct? 

I didnt wander into the ARMY RANGER BOARD or SEAL board did I?
My child's godfather is a ranger, with a purple heart, and 2 bronze stars (1 with a V).

I dont disrespect veterans in anyway, nor local law enforcement but I dont think thats what we were talking about.


----------



## RJY66 (Sep 25, 2008)

C'mon guys a little perspective perhaps?    Jody was just having a little fun bragging on his team with you guys who brag on your team all the time.  Some of ya'll act like he called your mama ugly or something.

Oh just for the record, I have not been tested in any way.  I never played football in college although I believe I do hold the record at Southern for getting shot down the most consecutive times by the same beautiful girl.  No military service either.  The most he manliest thing I have ever done is kill a deer or sink a birdie putt.  So now you know!


----------



## troutman34 (Sep 25, 2008)

Red, it's nice to know your mommy and daddy have tickets.  If you went to Tech, you could afford to buy tickets yourself.  

Are you bitter because Tech didn't have a mens soccer team???  I think I've figured it out.


----------



## Grand Slam (Sep 25, 2008)

Smash Mouth, punch you in the face, john holmes style. That's what works.


----------



## Grand Slam (Sep 25, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xl2Vs-zh2lE


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 25, 2008)

troutman34 said:


> Red, it's nice to know your mommy and daddy have tickets.  If you went to Tech, you could afford to buy tickets yourself.
> 
> Are you bitter because Tech didn't have a mens soccer team???  I think I've figured it out.



I wouldn't go to Tech if the State of GA gave it to me.  It is great my parents have tickets....That way I can go watch a real football team from GA....On the way home I saw a sign that said"Get a GT football ticket with a value meal"....Nice to know a ticket to watch the bugs play is valued as much as a happy meal toy......So I guess you are right.  7 home games, 1 ticket to each....that's  7 value meals @$5.99.  Season ticket to GT home games are worth $42.00.......

Red


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> I wouldn't go to Tech if the State of GA gave it to me.  It is great my parents have tickets....That way I can go watch a real football team from GA....On the way home I saw a sign that said"Get a GT football ticket with a value meal"....Nice to know a ticket to watch the bugs play is valued as much as a happy meal toy......So I guess you are right.  7 home games, 1 ticket to each....that's  7 value meals @$5.99.  Season ticket to GT home games are worth $42.00.......
> 
> Red



you're hilarious


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 25, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> you're hilarious



Since you know so much, what does Tech have that UGA or GSU can't offer?  You say you played ball at Tech and somewhere else....I say you're full of it....your posts on here and in this thread show nothing but pure ignorance(and your lack of respect for the rules by typing around the censor) about football..... you might have read an ESPN article or two, maybe handed a guy a towel on his way our of the shower.....

How can you judge the quality of a team by one game?!?!?!?  UGA beat Alabama, UT beat UGA, and Alabama smashed UT....Who's the better team oh "Great Football Expert"??!?!? 

Either that or you are one of those typical, bitter Tech fans that think if they lose every game but beat UGA it's  a winning season.

Looks like another troll has decided to set up camp in the sports forum.....


Red


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2008)

Soccer scholarship...........how gay.


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 25, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Soccer scholarship...........how gay.



Well, I know this.  Soccer players can do it for 90 minutes...and I got a scholarship.

Red


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 25, 2008)

Ok.....Time to calm it down a notch guys...I have deleted 3 posts so far for typing around the censor....Lets ease up on the bickering back and forth.Thanks


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Ok.....Time to calm it down a notch guys...I have deleted 3 posts so far for typing around the censor....Lets ease up on the bickering back and forth.Thanks



I tried to tell them Arrow, but nobody wants to listen to ole quack.


----------



## Buck (Sep 25, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Well, I know this.  Soccer players can do it for 90 minutes...and I got a scholarship.
> 
> Red



Don't pay Quack any mind Red...  He (nor I) could do 5 minutes on a treadmill...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Don't pay Quack any mind Red...  He (nor I) could do 5 minutes on a treadmill...



I could too........ifn you were to dangle a cold beer in front of me........just out of reach.


----------



## Buck (Sep 25, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I could too........ifn you were to dangle a cold beer in front of me........just out of reach.



I beg to differ also...ain't no such thing as a beer "just out of reach" from me...


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 25, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I could too........ifn you were to dangle a cold beer in front of me........just out of reach.



We all know your true motivation in life comes from a certain feller's finger(s)....

Red


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 29, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Since you know so much, what does Tech have that UGA or GSU can't offer?  You say you played ball at Tech and somewhere else....I say you're full of it....your posts on here and in this thread show nothing but pure ignorance(and your lack of respect for the rules by typing around the censor) about football..... you might have read an ESPN article or two, maybe handed a guy a towel on his way our of the shower.....
> 
> How can you judge the quality of a team by one game?!?!?!?  UGA beat Alabama, UT beat UGA, and Alabama smashed UT....Who's the better team oh "Great Football Expert"??!?!?
> 
> ...





Your're just bitter because BAMA ROLLED OVER YOUR "BOYZ"!!! 

ASK BUZZ if I am "fake"



carry on...... ignorance is bliss


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 29, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> carry on...... ignorance is bliss



Pot, meet kettle....Another freaking bug troll.....How many of there are you?  You can't stand the fact that GT will always play second fiddle to UGA.  

Red


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 29, 2008)

i sure enjoyed "bee"ting them

i sure enjoy 4 national titles to your what 1 or 2? heck ours is more recent than yours!

We dont have blackouts though...

nor do we offer degrees in sports studies, leisure and recreation, and PE... but thats another story

BTW, I never expect GT to beat UGA every year, and we shouldnt because we cannot get as many "bubbas" as you U(sic)GA


----------



## Buzz (Sep 29, 2008)

Pretty funny when a UGA fan that didn't even go to UGA is calling a guy that was a starter for GT a troll.     Then again plenty of Dawg fans have the uncanny knack for never knowing just when to quit digging.


----------



## WDAVIS (Sep 29, 2008)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Nice game from your boys Jodie.
> Isn't it interesting when the SEC teams are playing Arkansas, MSU, or Ol Miss, they are rugged SEC foes. But when a team from another conference puts the smack down on them they are then considered poor teams by SEC faithful.
> Teacher


haven't really seen more than two solid teams so far in the "great SEC" Alabama is on top of the mountain and LSU I guess is behind them. Georgia and florida both have been embarassed and Auburn shouldn't be in the top 25. Let's keep going Tenn. terrible along with S.C., ole miss, ark, miss st., has Kentucky even played a game?No one else in the country has really stepped up either but the Sec ain't as great as people think it is.


----------



## Ol' Red (Sep 29, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> i sure enjoyed "bee"ting them
> 
> i sure enjoy 4 national titles to your what 1 or 2? heck ours is more recent than yours!
> 
> ...





Buzz said:


> Pretty funny when a UGA fan that didn't even go to UGA is calling a guy that was a starter for GT a troll.     Then again plenty of Dawg fans have the uncanny knack for never knowing just when to quit digging.



Because of bug fans like you two, beating tech has become a highlight of our season....Call it what you want, we hear the same old tired arguements as to why tech can't  compete year in, year out with UGA.

You two are worse than a lame Notre Dame fan counting a National Championship as anyone on the planet selecting your team as number 1...Just because Suzzie's Barbour Shoppe Poll thinks GT was number 1, doesn't mean the rest of the country did....Start counting after 1936 when the AP poll started.  This is argueably when a real National Champion started being crowned.

Red


----------



## Buzz (Sep 29, 2008)

Every football publication I've read gives GT credit for three or four national championships and UGA credit for either one or two.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> You two are worse than a lame Notre Dame fan counting a National Championship as anyone on the planet selecting your team as number 1...Just because Suzzie's Barbour Shoppe Poll thinks GT was number 1, doesn't mean the rest of the country did....Start counting after 1936 when the AP poll started.  This is argueably when a real National Champion started being crowned.
> 
> Red



lol... either way we've got more than you do.  If you want to talk about all NC's we could claim, we've got 6 and you've got 5.  If you want to talk about consensus NC's, we've got 3 to your 1.  If you want to talk about NC's since the AP Poll was invented, well then congratulations, you tied us at 1 apiece.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 30, 2008)

Predator56 said:


> i sure enjoyed "bee"ting them
> 
> i sure enjoy 4 national titles to your what 1 or 2? heck ours is more recent than yours!
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like your a little angry cause UGA didn't let you play for them..

As far as your "Bee"ting goes.. Hey I am real happy for ya.. It's got to suck knowing that "Bee"ting has been happening to GT for consecutive years.

You may have started at GT and thats cool as all get out.. You lived a dream all of us wish we able to.. But that GT winning ERA ended a while ago..

What years did you play ball for GT?


----------



## Predator56 (Sep 30, 2008)

i wouldnt be so sure its "OVER" with paul johnson in charge..


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 30, 2008)

Predator...I believe a new ERA is beginning with CPJ in charge!!!!


----------

